# New mouse introduction?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Alright advice would be appreciated here from someone who's used to adding new mice in!

Got a girl from petco and at first even in new bedding three of my four mice were attacking her. I'm not sure if it's the same one all the time because all three of them are identical but there is definitely one that's more intricate when it comes to smelling new comers. If I put them in one at a time it was fine until I got to the third of the sisters, then all three start to pick on her I tried again because they actually drew blood from her and so I tried a new spray this time that got rid of the scent and even vacuumed up the tiniest bits of what was left on the bottoms of the tank and everything was fine they were cuddling up with her except for one of them that still tries to fight with her. Not even just trying to show she's the alpha of the two but she wrestles with her all over the cage trying to bite her too :/ any ideas or opinions on this? I even cleaned the house and food bowl and I haven't put in any of the wooden toys or anything that could have soaked up their smell..


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a few options you could try:
*Option A*
_You will need:_
•A cage per mouse
_Instructions_
You will need to separate of the mice for the course of 5 days and then on neutral territory, place them all back together.
_Why it works/could work_
The mice get lonely and realise they need to get along and when added together they should get along. If you believe this is unfair and that the mice could have side affects and get sad then you can add some bedding from where they were in together so it smells a little bit like the other mice.

*Option B*
_You will need:_
•One spare cage
•Small carry cage
_Instructions_
In the spare cage put one female at a time in there with the "new girl" untill you realise who is fighting with her. When a female is deemed friendly and not the attacking mouse then add then into the "small carry cage" you have placed near. When you work out who is fighting then add all the other mice except for the new girl and "mean mouse" and place her in the spare cage you have aside and add the other mice from your small carry cage back to the main cage. And add new girl with the "friendly mice" in the original cage and see if any of them fight aswell. If several mice then seperate them all by themself.
_Why it works/would work_ 
View option A.
*Option C*
_You will need_
•Whatever you use to clean cages
•Small carry cage
•Toys (cardboard things also work)
•Hiding places
•Lots of bedding
•Several houses
•Several food bowls and scattered food
• At least 2 water bowls or bottles (whatever you normally use)
_Instructions_
Take all the mice out and place them in your small carry case. 
Thoroughly clean every thing in cage take everything out, clean cage, food bowl (if you use one), water bowl/water bottle nozzle.
Set up fresh unused bedding and place it in your newly cleaned and dryed cage. Add your water bowls/water bottles, food bowls and scattered food. Place toys and houses and hiding places EVERYWHERE you can get them. Make it jammed packed of toys all over the bottom floor (im guessing its a one floored cage) ADD MICE!
_How it works/would work_
•The mice that are being "bullied" can escape to numerous places and have a change to hide very easily from whoever is trying to attack them and should avoid injury. 
•The mice attacking would have trouble trying to chase her (and locate her) and possibly even give up.
•The mice will be busy with all these new toys to worry about fighting.

*I really hope I helped you and wish you the very best for your mice and hope they get along.*


----------

